

On Practical Qt Security - danimo
https://daniel.molkentin.net/2014/01/04/on-practical-qt-security/

======
mpyne
Note this is relevant to the "X Protocol Security" talk given a few days ago
that was mentioned here and at /r/programming.

~~~
teddyh
Link?

~~~
noinsight
Here you go:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l7ixRE3OCw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l7ixRE3OCw)

~~~
danimo
Or
[http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/30C3_-_5499_-_en_-_...](http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/30C3_-_5499_-_en_-
_saal_1_-_201312291830_-_x_security_-_ilja_van_sprundel.html) (incl download
option in mp4 hq and lq and webm).

